# Cognitive Behavioral Therapy techniques



## Iwillcuremyibs

I noticed this section concentrates more on Hypnotherapy. What are some CBT approaches we can use?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

The forum concentrates on hypno for a few reasons - one, it is more accessable than CBT, and it seems to have a better track record in terms of research.If you want info on CBT, read Barbara Bolen's book, Breaking the Bonds of IBS. However, these two methods should not be done together - CBT brings the IBS thoughts and how to handle them to the conscious mind, whereas hypnotherapy works to remove thoughts...You can also read some informational threads about CBT that are featured on the top of the forum.Kathleen used CBT to alleviate her IBS successfully, but she did the study at UNC.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

cookies4marilyn said:


> The forum concentrates on hypno for a few reasons - one, it is more accessable than CBT, and it seems to have a better track record in terms of research.If you want info on CBT, read Barbara Bolen's book, Breaking the Bonds of IBS. However, these two methods should not be done together - CBT brings the IBS thoughts and how to handle them to the conscious mind, whereas hypnotherapy works to remove thoughts...You can also read some informational threads about CBT that are featured on the top of the forum.Kathleen used CBT to alleviate her IBS successfully, but she did the study at UNC.


I do I remove the thoughts completely. Before I leave the house each day I must do and take certain thingsI completed the tapes but I am not antispasmodics pill free.Thanks for all your help


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

when I am in an elevator, car with others, bus, train or a closed room, IBS gas thoughts come to mind. In the past these have been my most embarrassing situations. Mike tapes have helped me a lot but I still become concern in these situations.Just a little history... My IBS Gas problems are mostly due PFD


----------



## eric

Iwill, have you thought about listening to Mike's inner peace cd? "Towards Inner peaceby special request The Program comprises 2 CDs or 3 tapes.Towards Inner peace: Michael Mahoney's new program designed to move away from the old IBS thoughts and processes after completion of The IBS Audio Program 100 ™ . The audios bring the listener to a new level of relaxation, well being, and self understanding, .The IBS Audio Program 100 ™ works successfully on helping the listener understand IBS and how to manage it. Mike believes that the new title strikes the balance of being an advancement for those who have successfully completed The IBS Audio Program 100 ™ . It may be noted that although the new title compliments The IBS Audio Program 100 ™ it is not a requirement to listen to it to be successful in managing IBS symptoms. The IBS Audio Program 100 ™ is a proven method in its own right.This new title Towards Inner Peace was produced to accommodate those listeners of the IBS program who had asked for help in addressing other areas of their lives. Having already successfully experienced the benefits of Ongoing Progressive Session Induction Methods (OPSIM) for IBS, while reinforcing previous learning's, the new title addresses these other areas in the same positive successful way they had dealt with the IBS condition.Except on a surface level, Toward Inner Peace does not go into any great depth about IBS as does The IBS Audio Program 100 ™ , just tying in a few subconscious comments and suggestions from it. To go into too much detail on previous IBS work would not necessarily be conducive to individual progression.Users of this program will have elected to make progression in their own chosen areas of self development and empowerment. This in itself will positively impact indirectly any residue of old thought patterns and does give what the majority of listeners have asked for.Such as:New relaxation processes encouraging better depth of relaxation attainment.Processes to encourage building greater confidence, calmness, reduced anxiety and self development methods.Self Relaxation Process.New background Music. New suggestions.A New soothing Music-Only passage, and more.And the familiarity of working with an acknowledged leader in his field.Over 140 minutes"http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/new_audio_titles.htmCBT may use stress reduction techniques like progressive muscle relaxation for one.ProgressiveMuscle Relaxationhttp://www.guidetopsychology.com/pmr.htmalso take a look at this threadhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=4690


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

EricThank you so very much for the information and links


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

deleted


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

deleted


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

I am here I just don't know where to post my concerns. I started a blog because my concerns sounded more like it should be posted there.The tapes have helped me a lot. I am on my third time. However I have been experiencing post traumatic flashbacks. sometimes I am so afraid to leave the house for fear it may happen again. I can't help recalling all the embarrassing situations of the past... and the doctors who refused to help me.How does one push themselves back into living life? I have lost 17 years of my life.Oh I stopped taking antispasmodics because the company discontinued Levbid. The funny thing is the pills were not all that effective. At times the side effects made the gas problem worse.Who knows perhaps I used the pills as a crutch? Now that I have to go outside cold turkey, I do not want to leave the house. Except I go out at night when very few people are around.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

HiMy heart goes out to you - I know how hard it is to break free from past stuff, and to have IBS on top of it. I only can say honestly, that although the CDs are great for helping with the anxiety and fear of leaving the house that comes from IBS related issues, it is not a substitute for other trauma in your life - it may be helpful in some ways, but you cannot expect a recording to be a treatment for every manner of emotional and situational events in your past life... I say this because I too have gone through a lot, and the program has helped me break free from the pain and urgency and worry when travel, etc. but I had to go through other stuff too.We here in cyber space can offer suggestions and support, and what has worked for ourselves, or others, as far as health issues, and even emotional issues - I can say that the hypno sessions may be helpful in breaking free with past associations of going out and having IBS attacks - it can and does help that way... but you mention post-traumatic flashbacks - I dont know if you mean simply having IBS accidents, and while that can certainly be very traumatic, you may mean something entirely different, in which case, you need to see someone for one on one therapy or consultation.That said, I do know there are many folks who have taken baby steps to overcome their fear of leaving the house - they allow themselves only 1/2 hour or so, then come back, then each time lengthen the time by 10 minutes or so, until gradually, the more successful times out, the success builds upon success and they realize that it is no longer an issue - then work their way to an overnighter, and so forth. I have done this - traveled in the car for hours, stayed in hotels for almost a week, etc. and if I had a twinge of IBS here and there, I sort of "dismissed " it in my mind, and it went away. The more I did this, the better I was... but this is for IBS issues, nothing else.And that leads me to the other factors - when I came to this BB 7 years ago, I was facing several surgeries, divorce, and other various life stressors. I am under a great deal of stress now - life brings stress - I am not going to say I am the greates person that copes with it, because it is hard, but I know that the stress is caused from external forces and conditions and that I have the power to take on those forces in many ways - I can panic, I can become a recluse, or I can try to deal with it by doing something, talking to someone, well, you get the picture. Cyber space is great, and it carried me through many a hard time on this BB - but except for a very few, most of the folks that were here then are gone now - why - because they have gotten on with their lives and perhaps IBS too... why am I still here? Because, I was just like you are - and I need to encourage others and have chosen to work with Mike as my life's work after being helped by him...So all this to say, hang in there - get outside help if you need it - if doctors in the past have been less than helpful or professional, move on - I did - the docs that refused to help you are either at a loss as to what can be done next, or are just not the doc for you...As far as antispasmodics - I had been on every single one - most are short-term help if at all for IBS. But if you feel you need them, there are others besides Levbid - try Levsin SL - sublingual - goes under the tongue... Another thing that I have heard helpful - and this is not for everyone, but wont hurt you - is Resuce Remedy by Bach - some people think this type of treatment is not scientifically valid, but many have found it to be calming. Camomile tea is another thing - these are just for calming the stress - do whatever you can to calm yourself, from a warm bath, to watching an old homey type movie, or calling your friends - keep adding successful and good feelings throughout your day to create endorphins - I lost over 20 years of my life too - take each day one at a time, and each day do one little thing to make yourself feel good about you, and that brings you a tiny bit to your goal - I know from personal experience, it is not always easy - I still face stuff today - life never ends - but I keep on learning day by day, that I can make a choice - somedays I blow it and other days I do better - but the fact is that there is an option to think differently and then be different - little by little.God's blessings to you - all the best... xx ((((HUGS)))) M.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Thank you so very much for your thoughtful words of wisdom and (((hugs))). Tears were streaming down my face as I read your post. Having someone who understands what I am going through means so much to me. My previous heartless doctors deliberately denied me treatments that could have helped me somewhat. I had no support system whatsoever. It was when I found another doctor I was finally able to even try antispasmodics medications etc. I will go out and buy the products you recommended. I will take baby steps. Perhaps the post traumatic embarrassing IbS accidents are coming to the surface. Perhaps it is time to tell the past IBS episodes, they no longer have a hold on me. Perhaps it is time to buried the past episodes. Perhaps it is time to buried the past feelings of hopelessness. I do not know how I ever left the house before Mike's tapes and finding this website. This website and especially this hypnotherapy forum have literally saved my life. God bless you for all your hard work and dedication to this site. I will try to set realistic goals again. I will try to dream long lost dreams again. Thanks for taking the time to listen to me (((hugs)))You have surely been an inspiration to me


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Hi allThis is an update on my IBS tapes journey. I am doing great since I decided to forgo new medications. It was just too aggravating to find another medication that might work. Most antispasmodics work for a short time, or the side effects become too unbearable. sometimes the side effects were worse than the original symptoms.I have gained so much strength and support reading the success stories here and receiving great advice.


----------

